# Worst Bands ever.



## ShioBear (Jul 30, 2015)

Whats the most terrible band you have ever heard besides Nickleback.
but seriously if you like Nickleback.... just....just go home and rethink your life for a while. 

the worst band Ive ever heard besides nipplesack is definitely Metallica.


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Jul 30, 2015)

Slipknot.


----------



## aeroxwolf (Jul 30, 2015)

Jack-off Jill.

Funny name. 
Awful band.


----------



## ShioBear (Jul 30, 2015)

aeroxwolf said:


> Jack-off Jill.
> 
> Funny name.
> Awful band.



it is a promising name XD


----------



## Sonlir (Jul 30, 2015)

one time one my friends liked nickleback. then he joined the army and I lost touch with him. so there's that.


----------



## Hewge (Jul 30, 2015)

Anything I don't like


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 30, 2015)

Hanson was pretty damn terrible if I recall.


----------



## Derin Darkpaw (Jul 30, 2015)

Tha Gathering a magic the gathering themed rap group.  Seriously they are terrible in an absolutely hilarious way.  Here is one of their songs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnYhG_ekoH8


----------



## Yarra (Jul 30, 2015)

DIO    Without a doubt the WORST ever.  WORST!  RIP


----------



## Zerig (Jul 30, 2015)

[video=youtube;jQqK1CjE9bA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQqK1CjE9bA[/video]

so bad it's sort of endearing


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jul 30, 2015)

ShioBear said:


> Whats the most terrible band you have ever heard besides Nickleback.
> but seriously if you like Nickleback.... just....just go home and rethink your life for a while.
> 
> the worst band Ive ever heard besides nipplesack is definitely Metallica.



I envy you if you think those bands are the worst ever. 

Get a load of this steaming pile of shit. 

[video=youtube;E5GNwCITd9g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5GNwCITd9g[/video]


----------



## Yarra (Jul 30, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I envy you if you think those bands are the worst ever.
> 
> Get a load of this steaming pile of shit.
> 
> ...


----------



## ShioBear (Jul 30, 2015)

Derin Darkpaw said:


> Tha Gathering a magic the gathering themed rap group.  Seriously they are terrible in an absolutely hilarious way.  Here is one of their songs
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnYhG_ekoH8



not even funny just damn sad -.- terrible i the worst way. would rather watch an ISIS beheading


----------



## Cyanomega (Jul 30, 2015)

It's a rare band that will make me think "damn, this is awful!" Depends on the genre, but for this post I'm going to go with greenday. I'll never understand how anyone could listen to them without a gun to their head.


----------



## Inkling (Jul 30, 2015)

Those videos...why do things like that exist...

I'm gonna contribute Insane Clown Posse. I don't understand how anyone can take that band seriously. XD


----------



## Kaizy (Jul 30, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I envy you if you think those bands are the worst ever.
> 
> Get a load of this steaming pile of shit.
> 
> [video=youtube;E5GNwCITd9g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5GNwCITd9g[/video]


Yeah this is the band I bring up when people ask "what the worst music I've ever heard" is.
The worst part is, I knew people who would listen to this unironically lol...


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jul 30, 2015)

Yarra said:


> DIO    Without a doubt the WORST ever.  WORST!  RIP


Go fuck yourself, Ronnie James Dio was a metal god. He was one of the greatest vocalists of all time, and his time with Black Sabbath was fucking awesome. 
Limp Bizkit, on the other hand... Yuck.
And while Metallica in the 80s and early 90s was pretty damn good, their newer stuff is terrible. And why did they think it was a good idea to team up with Lou Reed for an album? Here is the first track of that album in its awful glory. http://youtu.be/0yQif1hIUuw Not only did this album kill Metallica's career, it also killed Lou Reed! Bonus table TF: http://youtu.be/fJlU_9Vyvqs


----------



## dischimera (Aug 1, 2015)

I don't know what's worse, Maroon 5 or James Blunt.
Slipknot is pretty bad too, and not just their music.


----------



## Derin Darkpaw (Aug 2, 2015)

Not really a band exactly, but this deserve to be mentioned.  It was created by a group attempting to collect all of the least wanted elements of music into a single song.  It has such wonderful elements as bagpipes, cowboy music, children singing, and opera rapping.  I love this quote from the creators

"I didn't think that we could actually combine opera and rap, but we did."

I must warn you though it is a twenty two minute long ordeal that will test the patience and sanity of all who dare listen to it.
[video=youtube;-gPuH1yeZ08]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gPuH1yeZ08[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Aug 2, 2015)

I take all of your shit and raise you 20 dump trucks filled with goose poop and sperm:

[video=youtube;4bEDM4bsfWg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bEDM4bsfWg[/video]


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Aug 2, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I envy you if you think those bands are the worst ever.
> 
> Get a load of this steaming pile of shit.
> 
> [video=youtube;E5GNwCITd9g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5GNwCITd9g[/video]



Oh. My god.

Well....

At least now I know that no matter how bad a musician I am, I can NEVER create anything as horrific as this.

So much autotune. Why?! Was this an artistic element they wanted to include, or are they just all THAT bad at vocals?


----------



## Ruggy (Aug 2, 2015)

Cocobanana said:


> I take all of your shit and raise you 20 dump trucks filled with goose poop and sperm:
> 
> -Blood on the Dance Floor-



On top of being shit, isn't the frontman for that band notorious for diddling underaged fans? Lovely.

As far as my own submission, I hate Train. The lyrics are garbage.

[video=youtube;oxqnFJ3lp5k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxqnFJ3lp5k[/video]

"I need a two-ply hefty bag to hold my love."

Yes. Gross.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Aug 2, 2015)

Ruggy said:


> On top of being shit, isn't the frontman for that band notorious for diddling underaged fans? Lovely.
> 
> As far as my own submission, I hate Train. The lyrics are garbage.
> 
> ...


And yet, that was the most listenable song here. The music is uninteresting, a filler for the vocals. The vocals are also mediocre, but still better than those shitty emo bands that try to mix genres and end up releasing unlistenable excrement.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Aug 3, 2015)

[video]https://youtu.be/uWNZLGgom_8[/video]


----------



## Tony White (Aug 14, 2015)

how could metallica be bad? They're a classic
Worst bands ive heard: black veil brides, sleeping with sirens, pretty much any new age rock


----------



## 8BitPandaStrike (Feb 27, 2016)

this...


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 24, 2016)

The Oneders. They had one fucking song.
One.
One goddamn song.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Mar 24, 2016)

Would they still be the worst bands ever if their work was featured on Dr. Demento?

There's a band called Electric Amish. They spoof the Amish and perform Amish-themed parodies of classic rock songs. Their stuff is posted on YouTube. I showed some to another furry and he said that they were awful.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 24, 2016)

Kanye West and Lil Jon. If you like those big steaming pile of turds then you're a horrible person and you should feel bad.


----------



## Simo (Mar 24, 2016)

It's not so much that they're 'bad', but I find the group U2 unbearably ponderous, self-serious and annoying, not at all helped by that faux-tax-evading-'philanthropist', 'Bono Vox', who goes so far as to give himself a name meaning beautiful voice. How modest.

Then there's also some annoying guitar player they have, whose name I can't recall.


----------



## Faunosaurus (Mar 29, 2016)

I mean, I don't think this band is bad, but they're definitely weird. Also they have a really REALLY weird name.
We Butter The Bread With Butter.


----------



## Gharn (Apr 6, 2016)

Kula shaker 
It's the only thing I've banned from my car.  Ever.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 20, 2016)

This is striking kind of low because it's a local band in California my friend knows, but fuck 'em I hate them.


----------



## Comrade Sai (Apr 28, 2016)

Deerhoof is probably one of the worst bands I've ever endured listening too. In 2011 I was an engineer for a show they played for. I decided I didn't really need to be in the booth for their show. The bass player does not know English, or how to play bass. The band thought it would be fun to try to play along to whatever she plays and sings despite this fact.


----------



## Wolveon (May 9, 2016)

Sleeping With Sirens.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (May 10, 2016)

green day suck, imagine dragons sucks, maroon 5 sucks, bon jovi sucks a lot, and almost every modern band sucks so hard.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 10, 2016)

Fuck, I hate Megadeth.


----------



## Cougar_Vee (May 11, 2016)

For me anything that fits in with 'Hair Metal' is bad - combining Metal and Pop, at time low 'power ballads'. Poison, Winger, Cinderella, and Ratt are my most disliked bands ever,  I'm still slightly embarrassed that at one point I actually liked them.


----------



## TheMintyBun (May 11, 2016)

ICP and Elle King, are the worst things ive heard.


----------



## Simo (May 11, 2016)

Kiss.

I have never understood the appeal, and Gene Simmons is such an utter asshole. 

They might even be worse than Insane Clown Posse, which takes some doing. Who knows...they may have even _caused_ ICP.


----------



## Wolveon (May 11, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Fuck, I hate Megadeth.


wat


----------



## TheMintyBun (May 11, 2016)

Wolveon said:


> wat



Haken is where its at, do you even prog bro? 



:V


----------



## TJwolf123 (May 11, 2016)

You haven't heard bad until you listen to this.


----------



## CrystalKaiju (May 13, 2016)

No one said Brokencyde or The Millionaires yet? That's kinda like, obligatory trash right there.

Personally though, I cannot STAND Seether...or ACDC.


----------



## Darklordbambi (May 14, 2016)

Edguy and Dragonforce, two bands who suffer from unoriginal, cringeworthy lyrics. Then there's the Black Eyed Peas and KISS, the former of which are plagiarists and the latter are pretty much if shitty hair metal fucked the black metal facepaint trend.

Also, this is gonna be unpopular, but I also hate The Ramones. They're catchy, but they personally just sound like pop music to me. Their vocalist isn't anything special, and their music sounds simplistic as all hell.


----------



## Darklordbambi (May 14, 2016)

Also, Hole; the band Courtney Love was at least kind enough to name after where she should be :U


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jun 4, 2016)

some of the bands I get in the bar venue I do sound for.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jun 6, 2016)

I don't get a lot of music. That doesn't mean it's bad. I mean there are a lot of sounds I like, and some I dont, and sometimes they conflict or mix. Sometimes a song sounds dull to me and then I'll hear the same song again and it will be more interesting. There's really no limit to how many times you can turn something over in your mind. Nothing is objectively bad, there are just some things that don't sound good and some that do. I'm not saying that music is only about sound, that would be an insult. I'm just saying that no band is truly bad in the sense that no one can enjoy them.


----------



## Andromedahl (Jun 6, 2016)

Puddle of Mudd and Creed. Screw that shit.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jun 6, 2016)

I could never understand the lavish praise given to Beefheart's Trout Mask Replica but I liked some of the ongs on Safe as Milk but I haven't actually had the interest in sitting down and listening to that much Captain Beefheart. I've also never understood the popularity of the Beatles Sgt Peppers Lonely Hearts Club Band even when I was listening to The Beatles. I never really understood Sleigh Bells. Never really liked R.E.M. all that much. I could never get into Miles Davis. I could never understand why Lil Wayne was so highly regarded. Im not a big fan of The Flaming Lips but I do like some of their work. I guess that's a band I should revisit.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jun 6, 2016)

Cannabiskitty said:


> Sleigh Bells.


Oh my god, I know.  Their instrumentals are so fucking cool with those absolutely banging riot beats, but the vocals make me feel awkward.


Darklordbambi said:


> The Ramones


The Ramones are the Ocarina of Time of punk; everybody says it stands up today, (even the industries) and the people who are inspired by it make no effort to look at flaws and improve upon them.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jun 6, 2016)

I never really liked Guns & Roses but I still kind of like Slash's guitar playing.


----------



## Helios276 (Jun 11, 2016)

Die Antwoord is possibly the WORST band i have ever heard


----------



## ShamonCornell (Jun 13, 2016)

Most of the worst bands I hear, are from Herndon's "Friday Night Live" concerts, held in the municipal center's lawn.

They're all tribute bands.  Some of them, are tributes to tribute bands.  I'm serious.

Most of the other abjectly terrible acts I've had the dubious honor of seeing and hearing, I never caught the names of, nor do I particularly WANT to.  Some of which include:
- a progressive "rock" group that did a set of three instrumentals that all sounded identical, because all they had was a drone from the keyboard, and odd plucks on a guitar buried in echo effects.
- a guy on YouTube claiming to be more talented than any post-80s vocalist.  He sounded like all his vocals were phoned in from the bathroom, while dealing with intense constipation.  The guitars all sounded like they came from a can.
- Simple Plan
- countless coffee-house protest musicians.  They all know exactly one chord, and sound exactly like the girl from Friends.  Regardless of gender.  She wasn't parody, she was an accurate depiction.


----------



## nerdbat (Jun 13, 2016)

Objectively? The Shaggs. The band that didn't knew how to play instruments and consisted of people who didn't want to perform in the first place, the story behind it is a legend in itself.






As for more popular and obvious answers (Justin Bieber, Nickelback, Maroon 5), I don't think so. They're shallow and manipulative, but production is good, so they can't be "the worst" in objective sense of word. Though if you ask me about "the band that lost its shit the most", I would name Muse - their new albums are ridiculous to the point of hilariousness, and it seems that even they don't know what to make of their music anymore. Which is a real shame for a band that made fantastic singles like "Knights of Cydonia" and "New Born".



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Hanson was pretty damn terrible if I recall.


Believe it or not, but after they grow up, they started to make some really decent music. Not in the "mindblowing/super-amazing" territory, but since 2004 or so, their albums are rather listenable and well-put together. ToddInTheShadows even commented on that in his "One Hit Wonderland" video on Hanson.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jun 16, 2016)

Why do so many people hate on 'insane Clown Posse' without ever hearing them? So far as radio play goes, their lyrics and subject matter keeps them off the radio. They're only the "worst band" based on charts and sales because of how notorious they are for _being_ bad. Every person i've ever known who either hated on 'iCP' or claimed they were "the worst rappers evar" hadn't even heard them. Whenever i make this discovery i always make it a point to expose them to 'iCP' without their knowledge. i wait until i have a captive audience and i sprinkle some 'iCP' into the mix. Of all the people i've done this to, 4 or so liked it and i completely converted 2 listener. Obviously you don't start them off with a murder anthem or they're gonna catch on but it works.


----------



## nerdbat (Jun 16, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Why do so many people hate on 'insane Clown Posse' without ever hearing them? So far as radio play goes, their lyrics and subject matter keeps them off the radio. They're only the "worst band" based on charts and sales because of how notorious they are for _being_ bad. Every person i've ever known who either hated on 'iCP' or claimed they were "the worst rappers evar" hadn't even heard them. Whenever i make this discovery i always make it a point to expose them to 'iCP' without their knowledge. i wait until i have a captive audience and i sprinkle some 'iCP' into the mix. Of all the people i've done this to, 4 or so liked it and i completely converted 2 listener. Obviously you don't start them off with a murder anthem or they're gonna catch on but it works.


I'll be honest, I listened to two of their albums, and from rapping standpoint, they're quite bad. Can't say anything about lyrical content, which is probably an acquired taste, considering all that "jugallo" stuff, but rhymes are extremely formulatic and hardly to the beat,  constant slip-ups here and there, and some serious lack of technique in general. Dig around various classic and underground rappers like Talib Kweli, Nas or Aesop Rock, and you'll have some understanding of why people may dislike iCP.


----------



## ShamonCornell (Jun 16, 2016)

Meh, I'm more into melodic stuff in general.  ICP was never in my orbit, but I never HATE them.

Now, Korn and Slipknot, on the other hand...the first is the sound of daddy issues to the tune of an out-of-tune guitar that only has two chords.  The second, hilariously enough, they ARE talented, they just only use it when they take the masks off and call themselves "Stone Sour".  With the masks ON, all I hear is carpet F-bombs being called "lyrics"


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jun 16, 2016)

ShamonCornell said:


> the first is the sound of daddy issues


Considering Jonathan Davis' dad molested him, you wouldn't be far off. 

The nu-metal age was a phase of venting to a crowd who actually wanted to hear it, which allowed the guys at Slipknot and Korn to broaden their horizons; part of me wishes we could STILL be in that mind-set without being called whiny.  But I could definitely argue that it aged better with Slipknot than Korn.


----------



## ShamonCornell (Jun 16, 2016)

Oh, I said that with full knowledge of the band's history.  What?  Just because I dislike their stuff, doesn't mean I'm ignorant!

And to be clear, I still don't classify nu-metal as "worst" stuff.  A different, minimalist style that I didn't connect to and grates on my nerves at times, but we'll deserving their place in music history.


----------



## Tissthalliss (Jun 16, 2016)

I think 1 direction is the worst band ever.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jun 16, 2016)

ShamonCornell said:


> Oh, I said that with full knowledge of the band's history.  What?  Just because I dislike their stuff, doesn't mean I'm ignorant!
> 
> And to be clear, I still don't classify nu-metal as "worst" stuff.  A different, minimalist style that I didn't connect to and grates on my nerves at times, but we'll deserving their place in music history.


I hope I didn't come off as condescending, I know you're not being ignorant just to be clear.  I was just putting in my two cents while wishing there was demand for more raw styles, allowing the style to grow into something that can compromise with the technical demand.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jun 16, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Why do so many people hate on 'insane Clown Posse' without ever hearing them? So far as radio play goes, their lyrics and subject matter keeps them off the radio. They're only the "worst band" based on charts and sales because of how notorious they are for _being_ bad. Every person i've ever known who either hated on 'iCP' or claimed they were "the worst rappers evar" hadn't even heard them. Whenever i make this discovery i always make it a point to expose them to 'iCP' without their knowledge. i wait until i have a captive audience and i sprinkle some 'iCP' into the mix. Of all the people i've done this to, 4 or so liked it and i completely converted 2 listener. Obviously you don't start them off with a murder anthem or they're gonna catch on but it works.


i'd argue they have some pretty creative songs...minus the clown murder.


----------



## ShamonCornell (Jun 16, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> I hope I didn't come off as condescending, I know you're not being ignorant just to be clear.


No worries, I'd meant that paragraph to be taken in some degree of jest.

And yes, simple or deconstructive styles are well and good.  Not bloody EVERYTHING needs to be Symphony X or Dream Theater.  Sometimes even some crusty old gits like myself are just fine with the odd bit of thrash, or similar such things...just as hey, I'll bang my head to some Heavy Devy, but I'll be just fine to some Europe.


----------



## C.Y.AN (Jun 16, 2016)

...Nobody said Black Veil Brides?....
...Seriously?


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jun 16, 2016)

C.Y.AN said:


> ...Nobody said Black Veil Brides?....
> ...Seriously?


I was gonna say them until I heard a fairly decent cover of Rebel Yell by Billy Idol.


----------



## ShamonCornell (Jun 16, 2016)

C.Y.AN said:


> ...Nobody said Black Veil Brides?....
> ...Seriously?


While they don't have an original bone in their bodies, their ripoff of Motley Crue combined with Nickelback and touches of Bon Jovi does actually require musical skill to pull off.

Though, they could be like Evanescense, and everything is only as good as it is, because enough supercomputers to launch a nuclear barrage are used to clean their work up.

Haven't seen them live, to say.


----------



## C.Y.AN (Jun 16, 2016)

ShamonCornell said:


> While they don't have an original bone in their bodies, their ripoff of Motley Crue combined with Nickelback and touches of Bon Jovi does actually require musical skill to pull off.
> 
> Though, they could be like Evanescense, and everything is only as good as it is, because enough supercomputers to launch a nuclear barrage are used to clean their work up.
> 
> Haven't seen them live, to say.


I would rather try to shove a wet noodle up a Honey-badger's ass in a phone booth than see them play live.



RinkuTheRuffian said:


> I was gonna say them until I heard a fairly decent cover of Rebel Yell by Billy Idol.


Newp, there is nothing that can convince me.


----------



## Darklordbambi (Jun 21, 2016)

ShamonCornell said:


> Now, Korn and Slipknot, on the other hand...the first is the sound of daddy issues to the tune of an out-of-tune guitar that only has two chords.  The second, hilariously enough, they ARE talented, they just only use it when they take the masks off and call themselves "Stone Sour".  With the masks ON, all I hear is carpet F-bombs being called "lyrics"


Stone Sour is pretty good, yeah, "Through Glass" shows that Corey Taylor actually has some pretty good musical talent, it just gets watered down a bit with Slipknot, tho I feel they do have some good songs. "Spit it Out" had a cool kinda hard rock/hip-hop mix that actually blended nicely back when they started out, and I found Vermillion parts 1 and 2 were pretty good, but the rest of their songs were mostly just okay at best, though I listened to "The Devil In I" and "Killpop" and I'd say they were better than the songs that got them popular back in 09 when Nu-metal was radio-popular. Some of the stupid hipster megaphone bullshit makes me actually miss the olden days of angst and power chords over the pretentious watered down bullshit that's slowly draining the corpse of rock and roll of any remaining, well, rock and roll. Just sucking the blood right out and embalming it with the same 3 or 4 watered down chords and simplistic electronica effects once every blue moon. Essentially, "Radioactive" by Imagine Dragons was the anthem that essentially made a 'rock' song without a single ounce of rock, every time you thought you'd hear a power chord, you'd get blue balled with some weird base drop affect and repetitive lyrics. It watered down what was already watered down into something 1000000% artificial.


----------



## Darklordbambi (Jun 21, 2016)

This is probably an unpopular opinion too, but I think The Black Keys are overrated as hell. All I've heard from them is this new wave of hipster megaphone music that's been the cancer of the alt/light/indie rock scene.

Also, screw Evanescence. I knew a 10 year old girl who could write better lyrics than Amy Lee. I have no clue what reading level she writes at, but I've seen bubblegum pop songs that had move lyrical meat to them than an evanescence song.


----------



## ShamonCornell (Jun 21, 2016)

I've known three-year-Olds who sing better than Amy Lee does, live.  She basically got famous because her boyfriend wrote the first album, and because she looked like a budget Tarja from Nightwish.  All while being a pale ripoff of Lacuna Coil.

They had their fifteen minutes, their time as Millie Vanillie.

As to rock "being sucked dry" by "parasite hipsters" and the like, I point out that you're stumbling on something that the music industry does every five years or so:  Basically, a band becomes really goddamned popular for whatever reason, so any new bands have to basically just be a cheaper version of it.  Like a bad salesman seeking short-term gain under a "the future is NOW!" doctrine, they then flood and overwhelm the market with the same exact sound, the same style, creating a homogenous mush to spoon-feed the public over the radio.

Then they go and start specifically making their own bands, so they can have total control in things.  The Monkees.  Millie Vanillie.  Limp Bizket.  The boy bands, ALL of them.  It's been done since the dawn of recorded music, it'll be done for eternity.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jun 21, 2016)

Korn
Cannible Corpse
Bullet for my Valentine
Anal Cunt
Gwar
We Butter our Bread with Butter
3 Doors Down


----------



## Darklordbambi (Jun 21, 2016)

ShamonCornell said:


> I've known three-year-Olds who sing better than Amy Lee does, live.  She basically got famous because her boyfriend wrote the first album, and because she looked like a budget Tarja from Nightwish.  All while being a pale ripoff of Lacuna Coil.
> 
> They had their fifteen minutes, their time as Millie Vanillie.
> 
> ...


Man, mainstream music is just gonna become more and more artificial commercial gelatin soup until the corporate hold on the music industry is either overthrown or humanity gets mostly/entirely wiped out in some post-apocalyptic scenario (I bet my left nut on it being related to drastic climate change and wars over resources :U)


----------



## ShamonCornell (Jun 21, 2016)

Darklordbambi said:


> Man, mainstream music is just gonna become more and more artificial commercial gelatin soup until the corporate hold on the music industry is either overthrown or humanity gets mostly/entirely wiped out in some post-apocalyptic scenario (I bet my left nut on it being related to drastic climate change and wars over resources :U)


Again, it's not that it's becoming moreso, so much as it is "you're just now noticing the nuts and bolts of how an industry has worked from day one."

As to the inevitable demise of humanity, I'd say what's more likely to kill us off, is if America goes into a second Civil War, and ceases to be the world's police force.  Every tin pot dictator will suddenly feel "expansive", Europe will do its usual "ehhhh, wait until we HAVE to care" routine, and then some moron decides we all need more mushroom clouds.

That, or China finally drops enough chemicals to turn the Sea of Japan into a technicolor nightmare, just like China's rivers.


----------



## Darklordbambi (Jun 21, 2016)

ShamonCornell said:


> Again, it's not that it's becoming moreso, so much as it is "you're just now noticing the nuts and bolts of how an industry has worked from day one."
> 
> As to the inevitable demise of humanity, I'd say what's more likely to kill us off, is if America goes into a second Civil War, and ceases to be the world's police force.  Every tin pot dictator will suddenly feel "expansive", Europe will do its usual "ehhhh, wait until we HAVE to care" routine, and then some moron decides we all need more mushroom clouds.
> 
> That, or China finally drops enough chemicals to turn the Sea of Japan into a technicolor nightmare, just like China's rivers.


But what I'm saying is that, if the industry works this way from day one, doesn't that mean it simply waters down infinitely, unless I misunderstood you. I mean don't get me wrong, I've seen commercialism lower production on music to make low effort, catchy, lowest common denominator scum more and more, but just because it's been doing that doesn't mean it's not going to get worse, and that the problem wasn't as intense as it is now. What I mean is, wouldn't this process mean our music 20 years down the road would make today's mainstream music look raw and talented in comparison, ie. how pretentious manufactured copycats of 'indie' bands guised as 'alt-rock' almost make the nu-metal era look good? I mean I may have an unpopular opinion here, but "Undead" by Hollywood Undead actually sounded pretty damn good back in 09 when it was on alt rock stations.

Fuck building a wall on the Mexican Border, we need a wall around coastal China :U


----------



## ShamonCornell (Jun 21, 2016)

More that it moves in cycles.

- Construction/Progressivism.  Prog-rock bands, insane power metals, and such go here.
- Deconstruction.  Say hello to "nu-metal", "-core" bands, and whatever Metallica's "Saint Anger" was.  Basically, "shit's too complex, let's make a statement by forgetting how to play and never practicing".
- Depression.  Simple Plan, and other bands whining that if you don't pay attention to them, they'll cut themselves.
- Construction, again.

Meanwhile, your indie groups that all sound the damned same, are more an outgrowth of folk acts, the ones who babble nonsense in a coffee shop, or a bar's open mic.  They get used as coffee commercials because everyone now associated pointless lyrics and barely knowing what a guitar is, with coffee.  Young coffee drinkers are apparently the "hip" crowd this decade, so they're who the commercials target with their music.

Similarly, country is outside the cycles of the pop charts.  Why?  Because it's all written by the same five or six really, really old people in Nashville somewhere.  There isn't much in the way of innovation, because it's an entire industry of interchangeable larynxes.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jun 22, 2016)

ShamonCornell said:


> - Construction/Progressivism. Prog-rock bands, insane power metals, and such go here.
> - Deconstruction. Say hello to "nu-metal", "-core" bands, and whatever Metallica's "Saint Anger" was. Basically, "shit's too complex, let's make a statement by forgetting how to play and never practicing".
> - Depression. Simple Plan, and other bands whining that if you don't pay attention to them, they'll cut themselves.
> - Construction, again.


This explains why post punk and alt rock aren't doing so well: everybody's listening to prog.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jun 22, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> This explains why post punk and alt rock aren't doing so well: everybody's listening to prog.



RIP post rock


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jun 22, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> RIP post rock


Yep, the cool thing now is post music music.


----------



## Simo (Jun 22, 2016)

The Dave Matthews Band.

I'm not sure why, but they have a limitless potential to annoy me. I'll hear a random song on the radio, or in a store, or wherever, and think, geez, this is really, really hurting my ears, but who is it? And then, I find out it's the Dave Matthews Band. They have very versatile ways of annoying me.


----------



## ShamonCornell (Jun 27, 2016)

Simo said:


> The Dave Matthews Band.
> 
> I'm not sure why, but they have a limitless potential to annoy me. I'll hear a random song on the radio, or in a store, or wherever, and think, geez, this is really, really hurting my ears, but who is it? And then, I find out it's the Dave Matthews Band. They have very versatile ways of annoying me.


Could be worse.  They're from my state, so much like Civil War revisionism, they've been inescapable here since the 90s


----------



## Darklordbambi (Jun 27, 2016)

There's a band called "Complete" that's so bad it's good. I love this song of theirs


----------



## ShamonCornell (Jun 27, 2016)

Darklordbambi said:


> There's a band called "Complete" that's so bad it's good. I love this song of theirs


I'm reminded of a cross between Strong Bad and Tenacious D...there's no way this isn't INTENTIONALLY this hilariously terrible.


----------



## CoolWildGroovy (Aug 1, 2016)

Blood on the Dancefloor hands down. Legitimately what I call the worst band of all time. It extends beyond just shitty, "edgy lol random" middle school music and lyrics, its down to the personalities and the way the band mistreats its fans. I can ignore a bad band for just having bad music, but the blatant disregard for the very people giving you money and supporting you is something I can't stand, ESPECIALLY when they're all minors. Something to be said about a 30+ year old man who makes sexual advances towards young girls while stealing their money and not giving them a product they paid for *ugh*

So yeah, I'll give BotDF the label of worse band ever.


----------



## Queh360 (Aug 2, 2016)

Drive Shaft
?


----------



## Queh360 (Aug 5, 2016)

No one remember "LOST"...
Well, I say this before because Charlie says the same more a once.
But no matters you chose: (Worst or best or you rate)


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 4, 2016)

Sorry if this has already been posted.
Frank Zappa approved.


----------



## MaximusLupis (Nov 4, 2016)

Nickelback

also not really a band
but Corey Feldman.


----------



## MaximusLupis (Nov 4, 2016)

tucakeane said:


> Sorry if this has already been posted.
> Alice Cooper approved.


 

PLEASE TELL ME THIS IS A JOKE LMAO


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 4, 2016)

MaximusLupis said:


> PLEASE TELL ME THIS IS A JOKE LMAO



Oh man, I wish.

The story behind it is even worse.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Shaggs


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 5, 2016)

Eh. I find Nickleback quite decent.






^ Here's the worst band I've ever heard: The Shaggs.


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 5, 2016)

Anyone remember Milli Vanilli?  They had some good tunes, but they had a pretty sketchy history.  Just go to Wikipedia.

And will you people please stop picking on Nickelback!  Why are they so hated?  I don't understand it!


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 5, 2016)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> green day suck, imagine dragons sucks, maroon 5 sucks, bon jovi sucks a lot, and almost every modern band sucks so hard.


How dare you bash Bon Jovi?  Take it back!


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 5, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> And will you people please stop picking on Nickelback!  Why are they so hated?  I don't understand it!


They hate Nickelback because their songs are touching the very essense of their soul.


----------



## MaximusLupis (Nov 5, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Eh. I find Nickleback quite decent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wanna buy their shit on vinyl just for the meme now


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 5, 2016)

I don't know what you guys are on about... The Shaggs are the greatest band in existence ! Words cannot describe how beautiful their playing is. No words literally exist to describe them!


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 5, 2016)

I honestly find it hard to label one band as the worst. I don't go out of my way to listen to bands I don't like, let alone seek out the worst ones!
but then you have to think, why the band in question is as bad as it is? why does it make you feel the way you do? so even finding a worst band ever would be very subjective.
a band can be horrible for a variety of reasons: bland, underdeveloped songs that never seem to change from song to song, an genre that's too abrasive and difficult to appriciate, perhaps even for reasons beyond the music; maybe the band members are just horrible human beings?
But of course a band that is so bad to the point of notability can inhibit so-bad-it's-good qualities and paradoxically become amazing again!
I think the worst bands are the bands that you have absolutely nothing to say about. no notable songs, styles, themes, nothing of note. Those are the bands that are forgotten the moment you listen to them and of course are so forgettable, you don't even know their name.


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 5, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> I don't know what you guys are on about... The Shaggs are the greatest band in existence ! Words cannot describe how beautiful their playing is. No words literally exist to describe them!



You know, so many people say that. Guess I just "don't get it". But objectively speaking, it's just bad music.


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 5, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> Anyone remember Milli Vanilli?  They had some good tunes, but they had a pretty sketchy history.  Just go to Wikipedia.



I love that one song they did:
"Girl you know it's- Girl you know it's- Girl you know it's- Girl you know it's- Girl you know it's- "

Prefer the live version.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 5, 2016)

tucakeane said:


> You know, so many people say that. Guess I just "don't get it". But objectively speaking, it's just bad music.


well... I _was_ joking. They're bad.
But so bad it's amazing!


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 5, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> Milli Vanilli


My dad tells me my bio-mom was into Milli Vanilli.

Thank god I never met her, cause I don't like em either.
Well technically I did meet her but I was a baby lmao so I don't remember


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Nov 7, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> How dare you bash Bon Jovi?  Take it back!


You know they are not doing well when the guy is doing direct tv commercials


----------

